# P-51 Restoration project



## Ghost_51 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello all:

I am part of a group planning to purchase and restore a P-51D. We have located a plane and need to put together a budget, at least a rough one, for restoring the plane to flying condition. I recognize any definitive budget will be dependent upon the condition of the plane, so what I am looking for is a template with a list of categories to help me build a specific budget for this particular project. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Mike T


----------



## Harvard (Oct 9, 2008)

Save your pennies, you'll need every last one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

Harvard go away!

This was a legit topic about WW2 aviation. *Have you realized that this is a WW2 aviation forum?*

Keep your bullshit political topics to the politics section of this forum, do not ruin real threads, or get the hell out of here.


----------



## <simon> (Oct 9, 2008)

Well said Alder!!

Ghost, i once ventured slightly down this path when i located the wreck of a Bristol Beaufort, which not many people knew about.

Firstly, are you planning to salvage a wreck or buy the project off someone else? 
The second option there is by far the cheaper one!
I recommend email all the resoration companies you can find, build up information. 
Try emailing the Pt Cook RAAF Museum on [email protected] as they have their own P-51

Sorry i'm not very helpful, but i can only wish you the absolute best of luck!! We'd all love to see another Mustang take to the skies!
Please keep us updated

Cheers
Simon


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2008)

You may also want to contact the CAF. They have a lot of experience with restorations of all kinds of vintage warbirds. What I have seen with most warbird projects is that the project will always be over time and over budget. The reason for that is when you buy an old warbird, you don't know what you have until you start stripping it down for a full inspection. Corrosion will likely be there, and often in the worst possible spot to get to.

Always be careful of a plane that looks better than the price warrants. That is often because it's been prettied up for sale, but has problems, some of which could really push your wallet. 

You may want to send an e-mail to Courtesy Aircraft, who deal in vintage aircraft. They may not have the exact things you are looking for, but I am sure they know someone who does. They are also very nice folks.
Courtesy Aircraft, Inc.: premier dealer of quality Warbird and civilian aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Great stuff Eric. There's also The Fighter Collection, and other similar organisations at Duxford, UK, and Personal Plane Services at Booker, UK. There are others with the experience also, but I'm afraid I'm nowhere near my contacts list at the moment. Hope this might help, as all of these outfits 'share' with projects across the world.
Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 9, 2008)

Ghost_51 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I am part of a group planning to purchase and restore a P-51D. We have located a plane and need to put together a budget, at least a rough one, for restoring the plane to flying condition. I recognize any definitive budget will be dependent upon the condition of the plane, so what I am looking for is a template with a list of categories to help me build a specific budget for this particular project. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.
> 
> Mike T



Hi Mike,

I dont know much about budget's but you might find this thread interesting. There is also an erection and maintance manual that may help with your restoration.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/mustang-manuals-9051.html

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Ghost_51 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. This will indeed be a major undertaking so every bit of info will help.

At present we have identified a bird that is available but it would be premature for me to say more about it. When I do, I'll let you all know.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## drgondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Ghost_51 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I am part of a group planning to purchase and restore a P-51D. We have located a plane and need to put together a budget, at least a rough one, for restoring the plane to flying condition. I recognize any definitive budget will be dependent upon the condition of the plane, so what I am looking for is a template with a list of categories to help me build a specific budget for this particular project. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.
> 
> Mike T



Not sure where you are located but CAF or both outfits at Chino has EXTENSIVE experience in restoration also.. and all probably operating to budgets. PIMA is another likely suspect.

warbirdinformationexchange.org has a lot of members engaged in warbird restoration also


----------



## council_of_trent (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike, You can also check out "Tri-State Aviation". There are happy to assist with your project and custom manufacture components you might need. Cindy Beck is the owner and seems like a nice person that will work with you. She is the widow of Gerry Beck. Also, you might want to try to contact Mike kelner at [email protected] . He is restoring a B17 in his barn and does great work with other items including on other aircraft. You can look his web site up under B-17E Restoration Home . Ofcourse there are many other sources to check out.. but i found these two helped me. Hope you get this project off the ground!


Danny J


----------



## council_of_trent (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike T,
I just wanted to add that Mike Kelner has microfilms of all the original p-51 prints from the factory. He didnt get them from the Smithsonian. These are from North American.


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello Ghost_51

Another restoration shop you may try is Gosshawk Unlimited in AZ, it has done restorations in P-51s and also maintains a few.

If I can be of any help in the UK then let me know. I own Vintage Warbird Restoration Limited and have some 30 years metalwork fabrication skills, working on various warbirds from B-17's, P-51's, Spitfires, FW-190's, P-40's etc. I have a small workshop but can do most of what is needed to restore warbirds, at the moment I'm doing a Mk V Spitfire, so it would be good to have a change and do some work on a P-51.

Regards, Spitfire Steve


----------



## mustangmike (Nov 22, 2010)

This is now an older thread, but I was wondering where your group is located that wants to restore a mustang?


----------

